# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Worst films of all time!

## Lost Control Again

*Worst films of all time!*



*Overrated crap!!!*

----------


## Antidote

I loved No Country. That was a proper good film. Good acting. Interesting plot. 

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button was the most dragged out boring piece of crap ever.

----------


## Otherside

This.

They changed it from the book so much.

----------


## metamorphosis

Okay, so *the worst films* of all time. I once stumbled across this b-movie flick called
"Surf Nazis Must Die" 
It was so freaking pathetic. We couldn't stop laughing through the whole thing.
Here, I found the trailer for it, lol-

----------


## metamorphosis

> *Worst films of all time!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Overrated crap!!!*



Yeah, I disagree. We all have our own taste. I just can't see that as being on the list of the worst films of all time.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

So bad that it's good.

----------


## meeps

Birdemic

----------


## kc1895

So many bad movies, but I'm not a moviegoer so I'm sure I've missed out on some of the worst ones.

My pick would be Disney's worst movie ever produced:

Tron (1982)

It was cheesy as hell and I'm sure it wasn't because it was made in the 80's.  The entire movie repulsed me and frivolous to say it was "stupid" in every way.

----------


## Antidote

> So bad that it's good.



That intrigued me enough to want to watch it. 





Red dog was overrated rubbish (in Australia). I think it's a testament to the sad state of the Ausralian film industry that something like this could get hyped up so much.

----------


## Koalafan

The worst movie I saw in theatres was Avatar The last Airbender...I could of spent those 90 minutes starring at a wall and it would of been more pleasurable  ::

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I can see how people could not like No Country for Old Men due to its extremely deliberate pacing and the way it presents itself as "Hey, here's some [BEEP] that happened. The end.", but I found the movie to be quite enjoyable myself. It isn't a movie for everyone, although calling it one of the worst movies ever seems a bit much—but that's subjectivity for you.  :Tongue: 






> So bad that it's good.



You are tearing me apart, Lisa!

So bad it's good indeed.  :Tongue: 


As for my own contribution to the thread, Transformers 2 is pretty awful. Well, that whole series is a collection of bad writing and Michael Bay's shallow (but nevertheless profitable) style of film making, but second one was far less tolerable than the first. I have some appreciation for the series on a technical level thanks to the work Industrial Light and Magic put into them as well as some of the sound design, but other than that they're expensively produced turds. I haven't seen the third yet, but it's on Netflix and I've been tempted to torture myself with it out of a sort of morbid curiosity.

----------


## Chantellabella

Biodome. Please don't make me relive it in a description. 

Oh and some movie about the Kellogg's guy and some retreat or spa for rich people. That one was so bad that I can't even remember the name.

I actually own a movie though that was worst than Plan 9 from Outer Space. It's called the Lost Skeleton of Cadaver. There are aliens. Zombies. And really bad footage. I love it!

----------


## WintersTale

Titanic. Only saw it once, and will never see it again.

Also, Timeline. Book was fantastic, and I was really looking forward to the movie. However, it was terrible for two reasons: 1.) They pulled out basic parts of the book, and left a lot of it out, especially the best bits. And 2: The background looked like someone's high school play...I understand they couldn't afford to do a big budget film, but for what the book involved, it needed more special effects.

----------


## VickieKitties

Those Mortal Kombat movies were pretty bad, Super Mario Bros.  Those should be re-made.

----------


## SmileyFace

This is one of the worst films I've ever seen. I can't believe I went to the theaters to see this, it was so awful. Waste of money.

----------


## Rawr

Don't get me wrong. The classic Halloween movies are the BEST but the Rob Zombie remakes didn't appeal to me like the classics. I just felt like he ruined it with over-usage of pornography & language. Then again I feel that way about his movies in general. Unpopular opinion of mine.

----------


## Sagan

I liked Juno. But only because Ellen Paige was in it  :Tongue:

----------


## Rawr

Just seen this recently. Pretty dull & stupid to be honest. :/

----------


## L

> This.
> 
> They changed it from the book so much.



After this one I couldn't watch anymore of the Harry potter films

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Friday the 13th Part VIII: Jason Takes Manhattan. Nooooooooooooo. Pls. Noooooooooo. Made me stop my plan to watch every Friday the 13th movie.

----------


## Otherside

> After this one I couldn't watch anymore of the Harry potter films



The two book seven films were thankfully quite good.

----------


## Chloe

Aww some of my favourite movies are on here avatar isn't as good as it could have been paranormal is amazing and Harry Potter is holy 

Tremors (with Kevin bacon) ghost ship (directed by Steve beck) high school musicals (all of them) and catwoman (with Halle berry) are all I can think of from the top of my head (sorry if anyone likes those movies)

----------


## ChristieConner

JLO's The Cell! It really sucks!

----------


## L

> Just seen this recently. Pretty dull & stupid to be honest. :/



This was a weird movie - I also watched "The Virgin Suicides" yesterday....that what I was expecting, pretty crap!

----------


## Borophyll

Dumb and Dumber 2.

----------


## stuck1nhead

Social Network, all the paranormal, all transformers, oh twilight. Im judgemental because I use to be one of those guys that cleans the theater after every show. The one you couldn't look at because you left your trash because you just couldn't be bothered to throw it away. Also don't sit to watch the credits you make the ushers get in trouble by management because they had to make people wait. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------

